# Wchih oil do you use



## kacvvzsa (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi which oil do you use for your chainsaw. One of my friend advices me to use vegetable based oil is it right?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

More info kacvvzsa! Such as:

1. Two Cycle Oil Mix type to mix with your fuel (brand/model# needed and ck fuel cap).
2. Bar Oil to lube your bar and chain (approx weather conditions or basic bar oil).
3. I doubt you are cooking the saw. LOL.


----------



## coach (Sep 3, 2013)

There are some bar oils that advertise being green that are vegetable oil based I think. I've always used echo or husky oil that is readily available & fairly inexpensive.
For 2 cycle mix I always use synthetic blend oil. Echo is the brand I've used for a while. Other companies make quality oil too. Look for the ISO L-EGD & JASO FD spec on the bottle.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Oops! These boards can be educational for Old School individuals as me. I had no idea of vegetable based oil on the market as bar oil. Now I will have to research advantages/disadvantages. Can someone share a good link or a summary?

I have heard of some individuals using their used motor oil as bar oil. Can someone share a good link or a summary? I have used new motor oil due to running out of bar oil. The first thing that comes to my mind with used motor oil is, “it’s contaminated”. I burn the majority of my wood in an open fireplace but cook BBQ with some


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I use cheap Bar Oil you get like at Walmart. Has worked for 20 some years with no problems. 
Wouldn't use used motor oil at all. 
2 cycle oil I have been using Stihl synthetic but might switch to Echo Red Armor if I can find it locally.


----------



## jerinbd445 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello there that oil will you use for the chainsaw. Among my buddy strategies me to work with plant structured oil will it be right?


----------



## AMSOIL (Jan 1, 2012)

Use a Synthetic Oil. Spend a few extra bucks to protect your investment.


----------

